# Messing with Krita



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Just something I made while playing with the tools and I thought I might share it because well...nice I guess, I dono XD


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah, umm... Welll? What?


----------

